
IndieWeb Summit 2019 – Day 1 – Livestream Companion - infominer
https://web-work.tools/indieweb/summit/2019/day-one/
======
infominer
"IndieWeb Summit 2019 was June 29-30, 2019 (Saturday & Sunday), in Portland,
Oregon; the ninth annual gathering for independent web creators of all kinds,
graphic artists, designers, UX engineers, coders, hackers, to share ideas,
create & improve their personal websites, and build upon each others
creations."

Author of that web-page, and newfound IndieWeb fanatic

There was a lot of cool tech discussed during that livestream, so I made a
page to more easily navigate its resources.

